# download all mp3 from specific website



## jaleel (Mar 30, 2013)

Is there any tool to download all mp3 songs from specific website? I tried IDM, but it's failed.


----------



## ShankJ (Mar 30, 2013)

What do you mean by all songs?? You want to download all your songs from a specific site??


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 30, 2013)

jaleel said:


> Is there any tool to download all mp3 songs from specific website? I tried IDM, but it's failed.



Dude this technique is also known as "PIRACY".
Go and read the rules thread first
 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/announcement.php?a=1 
*TDF is strictly against  piracy*


----------



## ShankJ (Mar 30, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Dude this technique is also known as "PIRACY".
> Go and read the rules thread first
> Announcements -
> *TDF is strictly against  piracy*



well downloading from sites like beemp3, mp3juices or mp3skull wont come under piracy..


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 30, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> well downloading from sites like beemp3, mp3juices or mp3skull wont come under piracy..



It will be called piracy you are getting it for free and u r not paying even a penny for a song go buy orignal music cd's from a music store.
PIRACY = COPYING THE ORIGNAL STUFF.
thats why sites like "songspk.pk" getting banned in India again and again


----------



## theterminator (Mar 30, 2013)

jaleel said:


> Is there any tool to download all mp3 songs from specific website? I tried IDM, but it's failed.



Goto iTunes or your nearby planet M shop. Wait for few days till google launches music in play store if you have android.



shreymittal said:


> *TDF is strictly against  piracy*



why did they lock that "Killing Piracy" thread by chaitanya2106?


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 30, 2013)

theterminator said:


> why did they lock that "Killing Piracy" thread by chaitanya2106?



Don't you know that..!!!


----------



## theterminator (Mar 30, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Don't you know that..!!!



I think the OP was serious about piracy despite some conclusions that he made can be termed ridiculous.


----------



## Flash (Mar 30, 2013)

Again a thread, that's going to deviate because of "Killing piracy" thread.
@OP: There's no tool to bulk download ALL THE SONGS from a specific website.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 30, 2013)

Mods close this thread too.


----------



## theterminator (Mar 30, 2013)

I would doubt a magazine like ThinkDigit can risk facilitating (inadvertently) spreading of pirated links on its website because that's what the OP is asking.


----------



## ShankJ (Mar 30, 2013)

i guess the Mod needs to close this thread aswell..


----------

